# what chokes do you use for dove and crow hunting?



## brownitsdown

*whats choke do you use for dove and crow hunting?*​
modified 2.improved modified 3.improved cylinder5100.00%improved modified00.00%


----------



## brownitsdown

I always thougth improved was tighter than the modified but i was recently told differently. I was also wondering which is a better choice for hunting birds the improved modified or the improved cylinder?


----------



## drjongy

Improved modified is tighter than plain modified, but not as tight as improved cylinder.

C
IC
M
IM
F

I use IC and M for most of my hunting (doves/grouse/pheasants).

Sometimes later in the year I will use IM for pheasants.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

DRJ,

Brownits has a typo error in his post to you. His chart is correct but he said that Improved cylender is tighter than Improved Modified and Modified chokes, it's the other way around!

Depending on how far the birds are flushing from you a good Improved Cylender or Light Modified choke are hard to beat with a good trap load of 7 1/2's.

Bob A.


----------



## ShineRunner

20 ga improved cyl. 2 3/4" 1oz. 7 1/2's at 1250 fps going to IM later in season for dove


----------



## Bore.224

After reading the first three posts here my head is about to explode!!

Improved is good out to about 30-35 yard's if you need a little more reach modified 35-45 yards and full can take you out to around 55 yards with good shells!!

I find modified on my gun Fires very tight patterns, my other barrel has a cyl choke that is no choke at all and that is great for hunting in the thick stuff ware grouse and rabbit explode out of noware! For crow I would go Modified choke or full choke #6 or #5 shot. Dove I would use improved with 7 1/2 or #8 shot, But thats just ME!!!


----------



## clampdaddy

For crow I've been useing a turkey choke in my 870. They're a little harder to hit but even with 7 1/2 or 8 shot when you hit 'em you really hammer 'em. For dove I've been useing cylinder and improved cylinder in my O/U, I hunt between almond orchards so the range is never further than 35 or 40 yards and they usually come in fast and low over the tops of the trees so you have to be fast and the open choke makes them easyer to hit


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

If I had to choose only one choke for both doves and crows it would be a modified choke. I'd use 8's and 9's for the doves and 7 1/2's and 8's for the crows.

If you get "The American Hunter Magazine" look in the October issue for a crow shooting article called "Counting Crows" I think you will enjoy reading this article.

Bob Aronsohn


----------

